
Making your first Atom contribution - evjan
http://blog.atom.io/2015/10/16/making-your-first-contribution.html
======
evjan
Reading this inspired me to make my first Atom contribution: a bug fix for the
settings view. I'm very happy about giving back to the editor that I love.

